
Beware Emotional Robots: Giving Feelings to Artificial Beings Could Backfire - M_Grey
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2017/03/beware-emotional-robots-giving-feelings-artificial-beings-could-backfire-study-suggests
======
mdaniel
Relevant Kurzgesagt "Do Robots Deserve Rights? What if Machines Become
Conscious?"

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHyUYg8X31c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHyUYg8X31c)

------
mentatghola
Consciousness requires feelings.

